# إقتراح بفتح باب الحوار الدينى



## عبود عبده عبود (21 فبراير 2014)

*[FONT=&quot]ملحوظة مهمة :-*​​ *[FONT=&quot]أنتم فى أمس الحاجة *​*[FONT=&quot]الى أعادة النظر فى قوانين المنتدى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مجرد أقتراح من عضو...أفتحوا باب الحوار الدينى 
[/FONT]*


*[FONT=&quot]لا يُعقل أبداً أن أكون فى منتدى مسيحى تبشيرى ويُمنع فيه الحوار[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]يصبح منتدى تلقينى لا تبشيرى ..!!![/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]اذا كان البابا تواضروس نفسه يقول أنه خلاف تنوع [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وأنتم تمنعون مجرد الحوار حول هذه الأختلافات المتنوعة  ..!!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]أى واحد هيقرا هنا ... لازم هيسأل :[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]إذا كانت مجرد ( خلافات ثانوية ) لماذا نخشى من طرحها ؟![/FONT]*​ [/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (21 فبراير 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]ملحوظة مهمة :-*​​ *[FONT=&quot]أنتم فى أمس الحاجة *​*[FONT=&quot]الى أعادة النظر فى قوانين المنتدى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مجرد أقتراح من عضو...أفتحوا باب الحوار الدينى
> [/FONT]*
> 
> 
> ...



ممكن أرد على حضرتك أ . عبود 
ﻷن معظمنا كعرب بغض النظر عن الخلفية 
الدينية ليس لدينا روح وثقافة الحوار 
بلا تحزب أو تعصب لانه بمجرد أن تفتح 
موضوع ما يناقش الخلافات كل شخص 
سيدافع عن ما يراه صحيحا بكل ما أوتى 
من قوة وبأى وسيلة حتى يثبت صحة ما 
يراه وينتصر على الطرف الاخر ...


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (21 فبراير 2014)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> ممكن أرد على حضرتك أ . عبود
> ﻷن معظمنا كعرب بغض النظر عن الخلفية
> الدينية ليس لدينا روح وثقافة الحوار
> بلا تحزب أو تعصب لانه بمجرد أن تفتح
> ...


*متفق معك أننا فى بلاد الــ ( ما ) السعيدة 
ليس عندنا ثقافة الحوار ولا الرأى الآخر
على المحاور أن يأت بدليل على كلامه 
لآ أن يأتينى بوجهة نظره ( المُرسلة )
ومعذرة .... قل لى ...أعرف منين ان أجابة حضرتك هى الصح ؟
هناك مقولة جيدة تقول :
اذا نجحت فى خداعى مرة ...فلست بالضرورة غبياً
بل ربما أكون قد وثقت بك !!
*​


----------



## apostle.paul (21 فبراير 2014)

> *[FONT=&quot]ملحوظة مهمة :-*​​ *[FONT=&quot]أنتم فى أمس الحاجة *​





> *[FONT=&quot]الى أعادة النظر فى قوانين المنتدى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مجرد أقتراح من عضو...أفتحوا باب الحوار الدينى
> [/FONT]*
> 
> 
> ...


*من رائى مش هينفع اغلب اعضاء المنتدى من الاقباط الارثوذكس الباقى هكون مظلوم فى اى حوار بين اختلافات الطوائف وهتلاقى كلمة " يغُلق " كتير اوى 

يستحسن مناقشة الاختلافات فى منتديات محسوبة على طوائف معينة سواء اقباط ارثوذكس او روم او كاثوليك لكن خلينا فى المنتدى هنا نركز على تقديم المسيح بدون خلافات ايمانية لان كل دا نتيجة مفاهيم بشرية لا علاقة لها بايمانا بالمسيح اللى احنا صنعنا حواليه اختلافات هوملوش دخل فيها  *[/FONT]


----------



## أَمَة (21 فبراير 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ​*[FONT=&quot]لا يُعقل أبداً أن أكون فى منتدى مسيحى تبشيرى ويُمنع فيه الحوار*​
> [FONT=&quot]*يصبح منتدى تلقينى لا تبشيرى **..!!! *​


​​​​​
 
 
لا يا استاذ عبود ! منع الحوار ليس له دخل بأن يصبح منتدانا تلقيني.
عمرها ما كانت المسحيية تلقينية بمعنى الكلمة، بل إيمانا في القلب يبدأ بسماع الكلمة وينمو بنعمة الروح القدس. 

السبب ذكره الإبن المبارك *عبد يسوع المسيح *في هذه المشاركة    #*2* وحضرتك وافقت معه في ردك عليه بالرغم من إبداء رأيك في وجهات النظر التي لن اعلق عليها هنا لأنها ستخرج عن موضوع الإقتراح.

والسبب الأهم هو ما ذكره الإبن المبارك *apostle paul* عندما قال:



apostle.paul قال:


> *فى المنتدى هنا نركز على تقديم المسيح  بدون خلافات ايمانية لان كل دا نتيجة مفاهيم بشرية لا علاقة لها بايمانا بالمسيح اللى احنا صنعنا حواليه اختلافات هوملوش دخل فيها *


 
وعلى كل حال، *أشكرك بصفتي الشخصية والإدارية* على غيرتك على المنتدى التي تدفعك الى مثل هذه الإقتراحات *التي ترها مهمة* .

لننتظر ونرى رأى الإدارة العليا. 
[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 فبراير 2014)

*ممكن نفتح الحوار فى قسم الاسئلة ...... طالما ان السائل لا يريد فرض امر مرفوض مسيحيا .....وليس طائفيا*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (21 فبراير 2014)

*طب قول منتدي الحوار الاسلامي​*


----------



## grges monir (21 فبراير 2014)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *طب قول منتدي الحوار الاسلامي​*


نيو لوك بقى   عياد ههههههه


----------



## صوت صارخ (21 فبراير 2014)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *طب قول منتدي الحوار الاسلامي​*



*مينفعش ترمم بيت جارك وانت بيتك خربان .....*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (22 فبراير 2014)

أمة قال:


> [
> 
> لا يا استاذ عبود ! منع الحوار ليس له دخل بأن يصبح منتدانا تلقيني.
> عمرها ما كانت المسحيية تلقينية بمعنى الكلمة، بل إيمانا في القلب يبدأ بسماع الكلمة وينمو بنعمة الروح القدس.


 *[FONT=&quot]لما نمنع السؤال فى المرشد الروحى ويكون القارئ فى أمس الحاجة اليه*​​ *[FONT=&quot]ونمنع *​*[FONT=&quot]السؤال *​*[FONT=&quot]فى المنتدى الكتابى العام ونحتاج الى الأستفسار فيما هو ( منقول ) أصلاً  [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ثم بعد كل هذا نُقصر قسم الأسئلة والأجوبة على سؤال ورد غطاه بدون حوار[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يبقى أسمه تلقين ...

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ع العموم أنا قلت اللى عندى ....[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولو الأدارة مش ملاحظة أن الأعضاء بيهجروا المنتدى واحد ورا واحد[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يبقى فيه خلل ومحتاجة لوقفة مع النفس ... 
ومش عيب أننا نراجع أنفسنا كل فترة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فالأعضاء هم من يُثرون أى منتدى وليس العكس [/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (22 فبراير 2014)

*انا مع راي الاستاذ عبود ان يكون في قسم حواري لكن بشروط ونظام ويكون هدفه معرفي بجد لكن هدفه جدالي او .................. الخ يتم غلقه فورا 
طبعا الادارة هايكون ليها وضع قوانين صارمه في ذلك الموضوع

*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (24 فبراير 2014)

*[FONT=&quot]منورين يا جماعة والله ...*​​ *[FONT=&quot]تشربوا حاجة على ما الأدارة العُليا تيجى ؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]على فكرة موش آنى اللى فتحت موضوع طلب الحوار دة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]انا جيت الصبح لقيته كدة ... مفتوح بأسمى يعنى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بس أهى فرصة حلوة أننا أتجمعنا مع الحبايب [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]تشربوا أية بقى ؟؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## حبيب يسوع (24 فبراير 2014)

عودة الحوار الدينى مهم جدا
لانه يكشف كذب الطرف الاخر بالادلة القاطعة
اتمنى عودة هذا القسم الهام


----------



## paul iraqe (26 فبراير 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]لما نمنع السؤال فى المرشد الروحى ويكون القارئ فى أمس الحاجة اليه*​​ *[FONT=&quot]ونمنع *​*[FONT=&quot]السؤال *​*[FONT=&quot]فى المنتدى الكتابى العام ونحتاج الى الأستفسار فيما هو ( منقول ) أصلاً  [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ثم بعد كل هذا نُقصر قسم الأسئلة والأجوبة على سؤال ورد غطاه بدون حوار[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يبقى أسمه تلقين ...
> 
> [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ع العموم أنا قلت اللى عندى ....[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولو الأدارة مش ملاحظة أن الأعضاء بيهجروا المنتدى واحد ورا واحد[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يبقى فيه خلل ومحتاجة لوقفة مع النفس ...
> ومش عيب أننا نراجع أنفسنا كل فترة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فالأعضاء هم من يُثرون أى منتدى وليس العكس [/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]







الاستاذ عبود المحترم

أقتراحك صائب جدا وأنا أؤيده تماما وأتمنى من الادارة الموقرة فتح قسم خاص للحوارات الدينية
مع وجود قوانين وظوابط تحدد المتحاورين بالانظباط
وعدم الخروج عن الموضوع وتأكيد وترسيخ العقيدة الايمانية المسيحية

نعم - اكثر الاعضاء يغادرون المنتدى عندما يكون المنتدى سائر على رتيبة واحدة وبدون تغيير وتجديد

ولا بأس ان تحاول الادارة بذلك فاذا لم تنجح الفكرة من الممكن الغائها وان نجحت فخير على خير


مع الشكر والتقدير

دمتم بكل خير وعز وبركة


----------



## peace_86 (28 فبراير 2014)

*أنا مع عبود 100% في فتح قسم للحوار الديني..
أياً كان هذا الدين.. 
الحوار مطلوب (حوار وليس جدال)

وبما أننا في مجتمع أغلبه مسلمون فطبيعي ستكون حواراتنا مع المسلمين تحديداً..

أتمنى من الإدارة مناقشة هذا الإقتراح بجديـــــــــــــة ..

ومش مجرد موضوع قرأناه وانتهينا !!..

لماذا لا تلتفت الإدارة إلى مقترحات الأعضاء وتناقشها؟؟ ألف خط تحت كلمة تناقشها..

وعلى فكرة..
أنا ضد المهزلة التي حصلت قبل فترة حين كان منتدى الحوار الإسلامي مفتوح..
أنا مع فرض الضوابط على القسم ووضع مشرفين يشرفون على القسم ليل نهار 
(يعني ست مشرفين مثلاً موجودين في أكثر من دولة وذلك لاختلاف توقيت الساعات)

نحاور في المسائل الدينية والفروقات العقائدية باحترام وتقدير للآخر..

والأهم أن تكون هناك محبة.. محبة يسوع المسيح

يعني نسمع واحد مسلم متحرر جداً ويحب دينه وحيب المسيحيين ويقول بكل بلاهة: نحن المسلمون نحترم الإنجيل لكنه محرف...

!!!!
محرف !!!

وكأنه يقول: فلان الفلاني محترم.. لكنه (تخين) شوي

هذا لأنه متعود أن نبذ ديانات الغير هو شي عادي ونورمال لكن هذا لا ينبطق على دينه لأن الدين عند الله الإسلام

مش عيب نوضح للمسلمين أن دينهم مش مضبوط 100% وأكيد كل واحد عنده تساؤلات حابب يطرحها على بلد أكثر من 85% منهم مسلمين..

*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (28 فبراير 2014)

peace_86 قال:


> * يعني نسمع واحد مسلم متحرر جداً ويحب دينه وحيب المسيحيين ويقول بكل بلاهة: نحن المسلمون نحترم الإنجيل لكنه محرف...
> !!!!
> محرف !!!
> وكأنه يقول: فلان الفلاني محترم.. لكنه (تخين) شوي
> ...


 *[FONT=&quot]ياباشا هنا بقى الخطأ ...قلت لى لية ؟*​​ *[FONT=&quot]أقولك ....هو عنده نص بيقول كدة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فالأولى انك تناقشه فى النص وتطلب منه دلائل على كلامه [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وأقولها لك بصدر مفتوح ( معندوش أدلة منطقية ) من داخل نصه المقدس[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]كلام مُرسل بلا دليل ...[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]طيب هنقع فى مشكلة تانية ....انه هيجيب لك ( مضطراً ) نصوص من الكتاب المقدس[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]هنقع تانى فى مخالفة القوانين .... ونفصل العضو ..ونظهر كأننا مش قادرين نرد عليه[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]فبنضطر الى فصله ....تعديل القوانين وأعادة النظر فيها مطلوووووووب[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]تشرب شاى ؟؟؟؟[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]عندى شوية بن محوجين منزلوش فى زورك قبل كدة :t33:[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]مظبوط وألا زيادة ؟[/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## tamav maria (28 فبراير 2014)

*[FONT=&quot]تشرب شاى ؟؟؟؟*​​ *[FONT=&quot]عندى شوية بن محوجين منزلوش فى زورك قبل كدة :t33:*​​ *[FONT=&quot]مظبوط وألا زيادة ؟[/FONT]*​[/FONT][/QUOTE]

عندك واحد شاي وصلحه وواحد بن محوج للمعلمين عبود وبيس :yahoo:
[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (28 فبراير 2014)

*[FONT=&quot] *​​ *[FONT=&quot]البهوات اللى نِّزلهم مشاريب هنا ومشيوا [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]الحساب لو سمحتم ..[/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (28 فبراير 2014)

*[FONT=&quot]أغنية قولى حاجة ....أى حاجة  *​​ *[FONT=&quot]كلمات " طناش السيد " *​​ *[FONT=&quot]ألحان " منفض عبد الوهاب " [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]إنتاج شركة " مَنْ_نقل ؟ " لتوزيع المُشاركات [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]غناء " عبود عبده عبود "[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]تابعونا (( يومياً )) فى ألبومات جديدة 
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot][YOUTUBE]ebaVGujH2CY[/YOUTUBE][/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## soul & life (28 فبراير 2014)

هنا شاى وهناك بولوبيف انتم ايه حكايتكم


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (1 مارس 2014)




----------



## Desert Rose (2 مارس 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


>



ايها الراقدون تحت التراب ههههههههههههه
قدمت شكوتى لحاكم الخرطوم , اجل جلستى لما القيامة تقوم هههههههههههههههه


----------



## +إيرينى+ (2 مارس 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


>


----------



## بايبل333 (2 مارس 2014)

استاذ عبود الحوار الاسلامى من وجهة نظرى افادنى جداً 
بفتح الكتب 
علم النفس..................يوجد فية الاسلاميات مثل ابن خلدون وانشقاقات علماءلاسلام
الفلسفة والمنطق ............الامام الغزالى وجمال الدين الافغانى والجبرية ........
العربى كله الاسلام
التاريخ الحملات الصليبية  وانشار الاسلام فى العالم 
الجغرافيا 50 % اسلام 
الفكرة بيجبر الطالب انه يعرف الاسلام سؤاء كان صح او غلط 
خذ عندك موجود فى كتاب الفلسفة بيقول ان الله لايخلق افعال العباد بس لو العبد عايز الفعل هذا الله يخلقه له
من وجهة نظرى ننسى حاجة اسمها حوار اسلامى نهائى علم زائف جهل لا يضر 
ام عن الحوار الدينى هذا صعب جداً يوجد اشخاص هنا الدافع الوحيد للطائفة هو الرد سؤلء كان صح او غلط واحنا هنخلق مشاكل كثيرة


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (3 مارس 2014)

بايبل333 قال:


> من وجهة نظرى ننسى حاجة اسمها حوار اسلامى نهائى علم زائف جهل لا يضر
> ام عن الحوار الدينى هذا صعب جداً يوجد اشخاص هنا الدافع الوحيد للطائفة هو الرد سؤلء كان صح او غلط واحنا هنخلق مشاكل كثيرة


 *[FONT=&quot]كلامك يا بوب أكبر دليل على صحة ما أقوله دائماً *​​ *[FONT=&quot]سلخ المشاركات من قلب المواضيع خارج عن سياقها يؤدى الى هذا*​​ *[FONT=&quot]أنا لم أطالب بعودة الحوار الأسلامى [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]... !!!!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولم أفتح هذا الموضوع ...دة كان مجرد أقتراح داخل سؤال فى قسم الأسئلة[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]منذ حوالى أسبوعين ...ولا يتحمل أن تُهدر الأدارة من وقتها وتتجشم عناء الرد

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وأقرأ مشاركتى هنا وأنت تفهم لماذا أبديت النصيحة [/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (5 مارس 2014)

وش الهرجه يا بيس علامك تحكي كذا؟  قالها بكل بلاهه؟ 
اجل المسلم المتحرر على رايك والابله على وصفك يقولك الانجيل كتابٍ مٌحترم لكن عيبه انه محرف. وش سالفة الاحترام  المسلمين تطورو شويه المعلوم انهم يقولون نؤمن به ومحرف.. اوك هذا رايه في كتابك مش مطلوب منه يجيب لك دليل حتى كلام مرسل او محبوك مش مهم هو يقولك وجهة نظر عقيدته وكلام منزل عليه يؤمن به حتى لو حضرتك شايفه بدون دليل.. وحضرتك لازم تستوعب فكرة الاخر عن كتابك لان ببساطه كتابك مقدس عندك مش عنده.. 
انت وش رايك بالقران الكريم؟ تخاريف اعرابي.. اساطير الاولين.. ومش كتاب سماوي ومش من عند الخالق.. العكس عندي.. ولكن لئن جيت وقلت لي كده مش هزعل واقول عنك مسيحي ابله طالما تقول ما تؤمن به..مش هقولك هات سوره ان استطعت انت مش جاي تتحدى جاي بكل بساطه تقل لي رايك العقائدي في كتابي ومش معقول انتظر منك تقول عكس كده ومش ممكن ازعل من كده!

واول درجات .الاحترام . ضرورة استيعاب ان ما يقدسه احدهم لايعني شيئ عند الاخر اطلاقا . 



 اؤمن وبشده بالحوار العقيم المهذب مش بضروره 

تصل الى نقطة تفاهم الاهم ان تعرض  ويعرض  وكفى بالله شهيداً

اما حوار ال كر وفر ويا قاتل يا مقتول ويا شاتم او مشتوم
ينتهي بمأساه فضيعه
بماا انه الهدف منه الاقناع بالعافيه ويا كده يا بلاش 
عشان كده العقم بذاته مش عيب من الاساس 


> هذا لأنه متعود أن نبذ ديانات الغير هو شي عادي ونورمال لكن هذا لا ينبطق على دينه لأن الدين عند الله الإسلام


وهذا ايضا لاينطبق على  دينك ..لانك تراه دين الحق وتنبذ باقي الاديان.. نبذ دي مش شتيمه دي زي تنكر تبتعد مش شايفها شيئ ومش هتقول لي انكم تؤمنون بالاسلام واليهوديه ديناً .. عفوا لاتعطي نفسك درجه وتضعها فوق تفكير جميع البشر بينما انت مثلهم وتعتقد في كتابك فيما يعتقدون هم في كتبهم .. مش انت المؤمن بجميع الاديان وطالما كده مش من حقك تدين احد


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (5 مارس 2014)

> من وجهة نظرى ننسى حاجة اسمها حوار اسلامى نهائى علم زائف جهل لا يضر





والمسلمين يحتقرون الاخرين.. اسوي مثلهم حلال
وما ينطبق علي الوصف ده

ما اقول غير

يا بحر ضايع فيك الشط والمرسى


----------



## بايبل333 (5 مارس 2014)

اخت هيفاء انت ليش متعصبة ...؟
ويعنى واحد يجى يقولى كتابك المحرف اللى فية كلام خادش للحية والخ بيذكر اسم النبى ......؟
على اساس ان احنا جهلة


----------



## +إيرينى+ (6 مارس 2014)

بايبل333 قال:


> اخت هيفاء انت ليش متعصبة ...؟
> ويعنى واحد يجى يقولى كتابك المحرف اللى فية كلام خادش للحية والخ بيذكر اسم النبى ......؟
> على اساس ان احنا جهلة



*أعتقد إنها بتعترض عل كلامة بلاهة *


----------



## بايبل333 (6 مارس 2014)

> واول درجات .الاحترام . ضرورة استيعاب ان ما يقدسه احدهم لايعني شيئ عند الاخر اطلاقا .



منطيقاً هذا كلام جميل ولكن الاسلام والمسيحية عكس كلاهما نهائياً 
ومع احترامى لك معلومة ها هى لك 
كل ما هو جميل فى القرآن ......فهو منقول 
وكل ما هو ضرر ........فهو الجديد 
مينفعش اتحاور مع المسلم واقول له لابد ان يكون بيننا الاحترام وذات الوقت بيكفرنى فى اشياء كثيرة 
معضلة صعبة


----------



## My Rock (6 مارس 2014)

كل هذه الأقسام الحوارية في المنتدى ونريد قسم جديد؟ 
قسم الاسئلة للسؤال والجواب وقسم الرد على الشبهات للمناقشة والحوار في جزئية معينة.
أذا كان الطلب السماح بالحوارات بين الطوائف فخبرتنا في هذا المجال تمنعنا من الخواض في هذا الطريق مجدداً.
بالنسبة للحوار في العقيدة الإسلامية فهو موقوف مؤقتاً لما تمر به مصر من ظروف.

انا وضحت وجهة نظري في الموضوع ومستعد ان اسمع أي تعليقات وإضافات لديكم.

سلام المسيح


----------



## peace_86 (7 مارس 2014)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> وش الهرجه يا بيس علامك تحكي كذا؟  قالها بكل بلاهه؟
> اجل المسلم المتحرر على رايك والابله على وصفك يقولك الانجيل كتابٍ مٌحترم لكن عيبه انه محرف. وش سالفة الاحترام  المسلمين تطورو شويه المعلوم انهم يقولون نؤمن به ومحرف.. اوك هذا رايه في كتابك مش مطلوب منه يجيب لك دليل حتى كلام مرسل او محبوك مش مهم هو يقولك وجهة نظر عقيدته وكلام منزل عليه يؤمن به حتى لو حضرتك شايفه بدون دليل.. وحضرتك لازم تستوعب فكرة الاخر عن كتابك لان ببساطه كتابك مقدس عندك مش عنده..
> انت وش رايك بالقران الكريم؟ تخاريف اعرابي.. اساطير الاولين.. ومش كتاب سماوي ومش من عند الخالق.. العكس عندي.. ولكن لئن جيت وقلت لي كده مش هزعل واقول عنك مسيحي ابله طالما تقول ما تؤمن به..مش هقولك هات سوره ان استطعت انت مش جاي تتحدى جاي بكل بساطه تقل لي رايك العقائدي في كتابي ومش معقول انتظر منك تقول عكس كده ومش ممكن ازعل من كده!
> 
> ...



*إلى الأخت هيفاء..
لا ادري سبب النرفزة اللي انتي فيها..
أولاً أنا أحيي أخلاقك الطيبة هنا في المنتدى وكثرة أصدقاءك يدل على انك انسانة خلوقة.
بس كان لازم أقول ملاحظة أنا لاحظتها..

ثانياً: عما كتبتيه بالكر والفر والشتايم والإقناع وبالعافية.. ياريت لو تقرأي بقية ردي كله.
أنا أركز على ضرورة احترام المسلمين بشدة..
ملحوظة: لا احد يزايد على حبي الشديد للمسلمين واحترامي لهم لأنهم قبل أي شي أهلي..

ثالثاُ: عن أن المسلم ينتقد جميع الأديان ولا يسمح لغيره أن ينتقده فهذا أكيد وصحيح وواقع 
وأنا لم أتبلى على المسلمين..
اذهبي لأي كنيسة أوروبية أو حتى شرقية واشتمي يسوع أمام باب الكنيسة.. لن يضرك أحد،
لكن تخيلي لو جاء مسيحي ودخل المسجد قائلاً: محمد ليس نبي من عند الله... مات المسكين قبل أن يكمل جملته.. علماً أن المسيحي لم يشتم بل قال رأياً.

رابعاَ: المسلم لما يقول ان الانجيل محرف يقولها هذا لأنه يتمتع بحكم الأغلبية ويفرض رأيه على  المسيحيين والذين هم أصحاب الشأن وهم من يقررون ان كان الانجيل محرف أم لا ولا دخل لديانة جاءت بعد مجيء السيد المسيحية بستة قرون.
تخيلي لو جاء حفيد حفيد حفيدي وقال: أن هيفاء الهاشمي هي يابانية ومش إماراتية ولا حتى هاشمية..
ثم أفرض رأيه هذا بالغصب وبالعافية على الجميع تسكتين وتقولين هذا حقه أم تردين إعتبارك؟
ركزي في المثل وعيشي فيه ..

خامساً: كلامك "وش هالهرجة" يعني تقولين أن كلامي فاضي.. وهذا غير لائق أبداً.. لن أرد عليك لكن أطلب منك اعادة قراءة ما كتبته أنا غي ردي السابق..*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (7 مارس 2014)

My Rock قال:


> كل هذه الأقسام الحوارية في المنتدى ونريد قسم جديد؟
> قسم الاسئلة للسؤال والجواب وقسم الرد على الشبهات للمناقشة والحوار في جزئية معينة.
> أذا كان الطلب السماح بالحوارات بين الطوائف فخبرتنا في هذا المجال تمنعنا من الخواض في هذا الطريق مجدداً.
> بالنسبة للحوار في العقيدة الإسلامية فهو موقوف مؤقتاً لما تمر به مصر من ظروف.
> ...



*أولا :قسم الاسئلة و الاجوبة : ليس للحوار 

ثانيا :عن الظروف التى تمر بها مصر : أتمنى أن تعرف إن مصر طول عمرها فى أزمة من أيام الهكسوس (صدقنى على فكرة مش بأتريأ)
دا غير إن القسم الاسلامى كان مفتوح أيام حسنى مبارك
و أيامه ما كانتش مفترجة و لا حاجة ديه كانت أيام سودة الله لا يعيدها
أنا ممكن أجيب لك بلاويه ضد المسيحيين بالأخص 
و أنا برضوا مش بأتريأ
الاخوان و السلفيين و التكفيريين و و و....الخ  طول عمرهم داخلين خارجين من و إلى مصر 
من 1400 سنة و أنا برضوا مش بأتريأ

على فكرة أنا كنت جاهزة أضيف الحقبة التاريخية لحسنى مبارك و لكنى إمتنعت لما لاقيت الناس واقعة لشوشتهم فيه مش عارفة على إيه ؟:thnk0001:
و وقفت عند سنة 1981
لك أن تراجع اللينك
 تاريخ مصر و المسيحية من القرن الأول حتى القرن العشرون

ياريت ترجع القسم الاسلامى 
و إلا إيه معنى إيماننا بآيه : لا تخافوا !؟
:big61:


*


----------



## هشام المهندس (7 مارس 2014)

My Rock قال:


> كل هذه الأقسام الحوارية في المنتدى ونريد قسم جديد؟
> 
> بالنسبة للحوار في العقيدة الإسلامية فهو موقوف مؤقتاً لما تمر به مصر من ظروف.
> 
> ...



نعم اخي شكرا لوجهة نظرك لكن اذا سمحت لي ان اذكرك ..

حسب علمي اغلق منتدى حوار الاديان عندما استلم الاخوان الحكم في مصر لكن هناك من يرى ان الاخوان لازالو في الحكم وهناك خطوره عليهم وعلى المنتدى ....!!!

فاذا كان القسم الخاص بالنقاش في الاديان الاخرى لافائدة له لماذا اذن هو موجود اصلا في المنتدى واعتقد حضرتك من اسس المنتدى باقسامه على اسس معينه فهل تغيرت الاسس والمباديء الآن

كان يومها يعيش المصريون تحت حكم يسمى دكتاتوريا بقانون الطواريء ..اما اليوم هم في حريه وديمقراطيه حسب ما اسمع ...!!

فثورتهم لم تاتي اعتباطا بل للتغيير نحو الاحسن وارجعت منتدانا الى الخلف بل الى الخوف من وهم اسمه الاسلاميون

...​


----------



## paul iraqe (7 مارس 2014)

هشام المهندس قال:


> نعم اخي شكرا لوجهة نظرك لكن اذا سمحت لي ان اذكرك ..
> 
> حسب علمي اغلق منتدى حوار الاديان عندما استلم الاخوان الحكم في مصر لكن هناك من يرى ان الاخوان لازالو في الحكم وهناك خطوره عليهم وعلى المنتدى ....!!!
> 
> ...






اتفق مع ما تفضلت به واحب ان اضيف شيئا اخر

المنتدى اسمه ( منتديات الكنيسة ) يعني لكل المسيحيين

لماذا اخواننا واحبائنا المسيحيين المصريين يتحفظون على اي مشاركة او نقاش ويعللون ذلك بالاوضاع الحالية في مصر ؟

انا وانت مسيحيين عراقيين ونعرف وهم يعرفون جيدا بأن كل كنائسنا وكل المسيحيين في العراق مستهدفين من قبل الجماعات الارهابية والمتطرفة

ومع كل هذا الموت الذي ينتظرنا نحن لا نتردد ابدا وفي اي شئ مهما كان 


ولكم الامر فيما تروه مناسبا لنا جميعا

مع جزيل الشكر والتقدير لكم

أرق التحايا


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (7 مارس 2014)

My Rock قال:


> كل هذه الأقسام الحوارية في المنتدى ونريد قسم جديد؟


 *[FONT=&quot]لم أطلب فتح قسم جديد ... طلبت إعادة النظر فى القوانين *​​ *[FONT=&quot]وتطوير ما يمكنك تطويره وتعديله – دول العالم بتغير وتطور من قوانينها

*​​ *[FONT=&quot]أفتح السؤال والحوار[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] فى المُرشد الروحى [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]كذلك[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] المنتدى الكتابى العام ... محتاج أسأل فى النص المكتوب أمامى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لماذا يُمنع السؤال والنقاش والحوار هناك ؟!!

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]قسم الأسئلة والأجوبة :[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot](1) – نرجو عدم فصل سؤال منبثق ونابع من الأجابة نفسها [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لأنه يُسبب متاهة وتشتيت للقارئ وللعضو نفسه بشكل يبدو مُتعمداً

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot](2) – نرجو ألغاء عبارة ( السطو ) على مواضيع الغير ...لسنا  لصوصاً[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]نحن أعضاء[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] نسأل ونريد أن نفهم ( فقط نفهم ) الأجابة التى وُضعت للسائل  [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]و لايُعقل [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]أن أُكرر سؤال بموضوع منفصل سبق أن طرحه عضو ولم أفهم الأجابة عليه

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot](3) – نرجو عدم التربص بالعضو السائل ومحاولة أحراجه أمام الأعضاء أو النيل منه قبل وضع الأجابة

[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot](4) – أعرف ان الأشراف والإدارة ( عمل تطوعى ) ويُشكر القائم على خدمتنا [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولكن الخدمة والعمل التطوعى تستلزم وقتاً ...ولا حُجة لأحد بأن وقته لا يُسعفه [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]من يقبل الخدمة عليه أن يتفرغ قليلاً لها ..أو يطلب الدعم  [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
تابعنى من فضلك .... لأنى مزنوق فى بوق من كام شهر كدة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ونفسى أقوله لك بمنتهى الصراحة [/FONT]*​ [/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (7 مارس 2014)

My Rock قال:


> بالنسبة للحوار في العقيدة الإسلامية فهو موقوف مؤقتاً *لما تمر به مصر من ظروف.*


 *[FONT=&quot]بغض النظر عن أعادة فتح القسم الأسلامى أو أستمرار غلقه ( هذه رؤيتك وإدارتك )*​​ *[FONT=&quot]لكن ....[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]ماهى الظروف التى تمر بها مصر ؟!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ومن الذى أفهمك أن الحوار فى الأسلاميات خطر ؟![/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يا زعيم [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot].... فيه منتديات أسلامية بتسب وزير الدفاع المصرى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وتصفه بالخائن والعميل والقاتل وووو.....[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ومنتديات أسلامية تبنت حركة حازمون وهددت وتوعدت البلد كلها [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولم تتحرك أجهزة المخابرات للبطش بأحد [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ولم يحدث أن أمن الدولة مشيوا أو  جريوا ورا شخص يتابعوا أكونته ...!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]( لمجرد أنه بيكتب فى منتدى ) !!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ومنتديات اسلامية وأحزاب وحركات أسلامية وبرامج فضائية [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بتسب شيخ الأزهر نفسه وتصف المفتى بأنه مفتى السُلطة وبيكفروه كمان ..!!!![/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]لو بتفكر تفتح القسم الأسلامى مستقبلاً ...فقط عليك منع السب والقذف لمقدسات المسلمين  [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]ومنع [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]أزدراء الدين الأسلامى وهى مسألة غاية فى السهولة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وأسأل زى ما أنت عاااااااااااااااايز ...ناقش وحاور كما تريد بدون سب  [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (7 مارس 2014)

*أرجو من الجميع ( بصفة شخصية )
أنتظار رد الزعيم علينا ... وعدم الدخول ( مؤقتاً ) فى حوارات جانبية
وأشكركم 
*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 مارس 2014)

*هناك بعض من اعضاء المنتدى والذين لهم مواضيع تنتقد بعض الإسلاميات قد تم التعرف على شخصياتهم ..... عودة القسم الإسلامى ستكون غير مأمونة لهم ....
لكن فتح الحوار فى قسم الأسئلة والمنتدى الكتابى والرد على الشبهات فأنا أؤيد ذلك بقوة .... فما معنى أجابة سؤال والسائل لازال لديه مناقشات فى تلك الأجابة .... *


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (7 مارس 2014)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *هناك بعض من اعضاء المنتدى والذين لهم مواضيع تنتقد بعض الإسلاميات قد تم التعرف على شخصياتهم ..... عودة القسم الإسلامى ستكون غير مأمونة لهم ....
> لكن فتح الحوار فى قسم الأسئلة والمنتدى الكتابى والرد على الشبهات فأنا أؤيد ذلك بقوة .... فما معنى أجابة سؤال والسائل لازال لديه مناقشات فى تلك الأجابة .... *


*إن كان الأمر يتعلق بأمن الأعضاء ....فلتفعل الأدارة ما تراه صواباً
وأشكرك على دعمى 
فى أنتظار الزعيم 
*​


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (7 مارس 2014)

بايبل333 قال:


> منطيقاً هذا كلام جميل ولكن الاسلام والمسيحية عكس كلاهما نهائياً
> ومع احترامى لك معلومة ها هى لك
> كل ما هو جميل فى القرآن ......فهو منقول
> وكل ما هو ضرر ........فهو الجديد
> ...



خلاص.. اشتمو بعض وانا مالي
ارجوك تفهم علي وش اقول قبل الرد على كلامي.. اتكلم في وادي وانت في وادي تاني خالص
اي الحوار لازم كل واحد يذكر فيه اعتقاده بالدين الاخر بكل صراحه من غير سباب وشتايم بس كده .. 
ولازم الطرف الاخر يستوعب ده .. ويرد عليه من غير ما يعتبره شتيمه واهانه


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (7 مارس 2014)

> إلى الأخت هيفاء..


 متعصبه من عند بايبل  وعندك  متنرفزه ..شايفني شايله بيدي الشبشب! يا استاذ انا بقدر الامكان حاولت ابين وجهة نظري مش اكتر
اعتقد يتهيأ لكم اني معصبه او منرفزه لانكم تقراون وجهة نظر الاخرى اما بالنسبه لي الموضوع ده عادي زيه زي اي موضوع اخر اشارك فيه مافي شي يستاهل اتنرفز عشانه.


> ثانياً: عما كتبتيه بالكر والفر والشتايم والإقناع وبالعافية


الكلام ده غير موجه لك اساسا انا كنت اتكلم عن وجهة نظري الشخصيه عن الحوار.. واسفه لو فهمتها انها موجهه لك..


 اللي يقصده المسلم المتحرر اللي كنت تتكلم عنه..
ماكانش بيشتممك ومع كده قلت عنه ابله لمجرد انه قالك اعتقاده في كتابك .. طيب لو هو سالك كنت هتقول له ايه؟ واخد بالك؟ هو ده اللي بقصده بضرورة استيعاب راي الاخر عن دينك.. مش شتم الاخر فيك..

لما احد يقولك اعتقاده عن دينك ويتبعه بالشتايم هنا بأه يكون اسمه بيشتم فهت علي؟ يعني انت دي الوقت لو جيت لي وقلت ما اعتبرش القران كتاب سماوي هو مجرد تأليف والنبي بتاعك في عقيدتي من الانبياء الكذبه.. مش هزعل منك ده ايمانك اللي بتعتقد فيه لكن لو جيت تشتم بعرضه او تفتري علي وترسم له رسومات هزعل.. والعكس صحيح عندك



> ان كان الانجيل محرف أم لا ولا دخل لديانة جاءت بعد مجيء السيد المسيحية بستة قرون


.
وانت كمان بتحكم على ديانات جاءت قبلك وبعدك! ما تقدرش تغير الواقع اللي يقلك راي الاخر عن دينك .. بتكلم عن الكل



> كلامك "وش هالهرجة" يعني تقولين أن كلامي فاضي.. وهذا غير لائق أبداً.. لن أرد عليك



استاذ بيس انا اللي بقول احترام في الحوار مش معقول اجي وابدا كلامي بقلة تقدير
انا ما اذكر اني كتبت كلمة الهرجه سابقا هنا لان ممكن المصري يفهمها غلط.. وحتى الاماراتي ممكن ما يفهمهاش صح.. لكن بما اني نصف سعوديه وبتكلم السعودي كويس وبما انك تقول انك سعودي حبيت اكلمك بلهجتك.. وايش الهرجه كلمه سعوديه تعني ايه الحكايه بالمصري وبالشامي شو عم يحصل هون.. .. ابدا الكلمه دي ما تعني ان الكلام فاضي​


----------



## Damaskinos (7 مارس 2014)

*

إن كنا جبناء فليس لنا الملكوت
هل سنخافهم اليوم أيضا في عصر اﻻتصاﻻت؟
سنبكي غدا على أطفالنا إن لم ننتزع حريتنا اليوم حتى في السب والقذف لمقدساتهم التي اعترض عليها عبود ﻷنهم ﻻ يوفرون أحدا
ﻻ أرى فائدة في السب وربما تنفر المسلمين لكنها حق هم أول من مارسه كما أنك إذا قلت محمد فقط دون أن تكمل جملتك سيتهمونك 100 اتهام
*


----------



## My Rock (9 مارس 2014)

هشام المهندس قال:


> نعم اخي شكرا لوجهة نظرك لكن اذا سمحت لي ان اذكرك ..
> 
> حسب علمي اغلق منتدى حوار الاديان عندما استلم الاخوان الحكم في مصر لكن هناك من يرى ان الاخوان لازالو في الحكم وهناك خطوره عليهم وعلى المنتدى ....!!!
> 
> ...




إغلاق قسم الحوار الإسلامي كان وما زال إجراء مؤقت ليس سببه عدم فائدة القسم وإنما بسبب الموقف المحرج الذي يعانيه العديد من المحاورين بسبب أوضاع مصر. الوقاية خير من العلاج ومن واجبنا كمنتدى ان نهتم بسلامة الأعضاء.


----------



## My Rock (9 مارس 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]
> 
> [/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]أفتح السؤال والحوار*​*[FONT=&quot] فى المُرشد الروحى *​​ *[FONT=&quot]كذلك[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] المنتدى الكتابى العام ... محتاج أسأل فى النص المكتوب أمامى[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]لماذا يُمنع السؤال والنقاش والحوار هناك ؟!!
> [/FONT]*​[/FONT][/FONT]


*[FONT=&quot]

*​كل قسم له تخصصه والمنتدى مهتم جداً بأن يكون الموضوع في قسمه الصحيح. لو سمحنا بالاسئلة والشبهات والحوارات في المرشد الروحي وفي المنتدى الكتابي العام فلن يبقى هناك داعي لقسمي الاسئلة والرد على الشبهات. بنفس الوتيرة لن يكون هناك داعي لتفرع الأقسام ولكن المنتدى كله قسم واحد بدون تخصص وبدون تمييز.
الأفضل ان يكون كل قسم مختص بزاوية مُعينة وليس من الصعب او المستحيل كتابة السؤال الذي تريده في قسم المرشد الروحي في قسم الأسئلة.
​*[FONT=&quot]
*​​[/FONT][/FONT]


> *[FONT="]([COLOR=blue]1[/COLOR]) – [COLOR=red]نرجو [/COLOR]عدم فصل سؤال منبثق ونابع من الأجابة نفسها [/FONT][/B][/CENTER]
> [/CENTER]
> [CENTER][CENTER][B][FONT="]لأنه يُسبب متاهة وتشتيت للقارئ وللعضو نفسه بشكل يبدو مُتعمداً[/FONT]*​


إذا كان السؤال له علاقة بالموضوع فلا مانع ان يكون في الموضوع لكن إذا كان سؤال جديد فالأفضل ان يُنقل لموضوع منفصل. نحن نرد على السائل وعلى القارئ أيضاً والخروج والدخول بسؤال جديد في كل رد واخر سيصعب الموضوع على المتابع الذي يريد ان يقدم الإجابة وعلى القارئ الذي يبحث عن الإجابة.
من جديد لا أعرف ما الضرر الذي يسببه فصل سؤالين في موضوعين. السؤال موجود ولم يُحذف والرد موجود أيضاً..

*[FONT=&quot]

[/FONT]*​


> *[FONT="]([COLOR=blue]2[/COLOR]) – [COLOR=red]نرجو [/COLOR]ألغاء عبارة ( [COLOR=red]السطو [/COLOR]) على مواضيع الغير ...[COLOR=red]لسنا  لصوصاً[/COLOR][/FONT][/B][/CENTER]
> [/CENTER]
> [CENTER][CENTER][B][U][FONT="]نحن أعضاء[/FONT][/U]**[FONT="] نسأل ونريد أن نفهم ( فقط نفهم ) الأجابة التى وُضعت للسائل  [/FONT][/B][/CENTER]
> [/CENTER]
> ...


عدم توفر الوقت ليست حجة بعمل ما يشتهيه المشرف. القانون يمشي على الجميع..


 

> تابعنى من فضلك .... لأنى مزنوق فى بوق من كام شهر كدة ونفسى أقوله لك بمنتهى الصراحة


عندك حق.. انا مقصر بحق المنتدى وبحق الأعضاء وضيق المنتدى ليس عذر.. لكني مازلت احاول التواصل بقدر المستطاع وبنعمة الرب عن قريب كل شئ يرجع لمجراه..​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (10 مارس 2014)

*[FONT=&quot]عزيزى *​*My Rock *​ *[FONT=&quot]أشكرك لأهتمامك واتمنى لك التوفيق ...[/FONT]*​[/FONT]


----------



## ms.sara (10 أبريل 2014)

*مرحبا جميعا صباحكم او مسائكم خير *

*في الحقيقة كنت من فترة طويلة اراقب المنتدى قبل اشتراكي فيه وكنت الاحظ وجود قسم الحوار الاسلامي المسيحي .... يا ترى اين هو ولماذا اختفى ؟؟؟ ممكن اعرف ليه ؟؟*

*وشكرا تقبوا مروري زميلتكم سارة *


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (10 أبريل 2014)

اتفضل الاجابه سؤالك تم الرد عليه من قبل



My Rock قال:


> إغلاق قسم الحوار الإسلامي كان وما زال إجراء مؤقت ليس سببه عدم فائدة القسم وإنما بسبب الموقف المحرج الذي يعانيه العديد من المحاورين بسبب أوضاع مصر. الوقاية خير من العلاج ومن واجبنا كمنتدى ان نهتم بسلامة الأعضاء.


----------

